# eure Erfahrungen mit dem RM-Support!?



## sashka (9. Oktober 2006)

Hallo,

was habt ihr so für erfahrungen mit dem RM-Support gemacht!?
Mein Rahmen ist dort wo das Schaltauge draufgeschraubt ist verbogen. Ich habe an RM 'ne mail geschickt, ob das Garantie ist und wie ich nun weiter verfahren soll. Mir wurde geantwortet, das es keine Garantie ist.... soweit so gut... sehe ich zwar nicht so ganz ein, da ja eigentlich das Schaltauge verbigen sollte und nicht der Rahmen.... denn dafür ist das Schaltauge ja da, aber lassen wir das mal so aussen vor.
Mir wurde ausserdem noch geschrieben, das ich den Rahmen einfach wieder gerade biegen lassen soll (vom radhändler). Ich denke, das ist keine sehr kompetente aussage, oder!? Durch zu viel verbiegen bricht das Material doch und ich hatte erlich gesagt eigentlich nicht vor, ohne Hinterrad den Downhill zu fahren, weil ich es unterwegs verlohren habe, weil der Rahmen während der Fahrt gebrochen ist...

Hattet ihr auch erfahrungen in der art, oder wart ihr bisher immer zufrieden mit den Support und ich hab' einfach nur pech gehabt!?


----------



## Catsoft (9. Oktober 2006)

Der BA-Support ist am Telefon immer sehr knapp  Versuchs doch mal über deinen Dealer...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sashka (9. Oktober 2006)

Der hatte mir schon gesagt, das es mit garantie nix is... er könnte mir halt nen komplett neuen hinterbau bestellen, aber kostet halt auch nicht grad' wenig.... oder eben wieder grade biegen, was ich aber für keine so gute idee halte...


----------



## clemson (9. Oktober 2006)

was kann rocky mountain bzw. BA dafür das dein Rahmen hintern verbogen ist? ich gehe mal davon das er bei einem Stürz verbogen ist...und nicht von haus aus so war.

Und ja hinterbau kann man grad biegen lassen...hab das bei meinem alten vertex auch schon machen lassen...denn früher gabs gar keine auswechselbaren schaltaugen


----------



## sashka (9. Oktober 2006)

ich würds mal so sagen... wenn die ihren rahmen nicht vernünftig bauen, können sie sehr wohl was dafür. Normalerweise sollte das Schaltauge verbiegen, wenn die Schaltung einen Schlag abbekommt, denn dafür ist es ja da. Ich bin nicht gestürzt, das weiß ich 100%ig. Denn ich war im Bikepark, und so ab dem 2. Tag dort merkte ich, das mir meiner Schaltung was nicht stimmt, weil die Kette beim schwersten Gang immer gesprungen ist. (was vorher nicht der Fall war), einen Tag vorher ging es aber noch und ich kann nun definitiv sagen, das ich an diesem tag bzw. in den ganzen 5 Tagen als ich im bikepark war nicht gestürzt bin.... ich kann also nicht verstehen, wie es passieren konnte.... schlecht gelandet bin ich bei sprüngen auch nicht... da ist ja mein billiges cc-rad stabiler!
Wenn ich 2000 euro für nen bike ausgebe, erwarte ich doch schon, das es ein paar tage bikepark aushält.... zumal es ja auch dafür gedacht ist...!


----------



## BommelMaster (9. Oktober 2006)

also ein bisschen kann man das schon zurückbiegen, da sollte sich nichts fehlen.


----------



## numinisflo (9. Oktober 2006)

Schwer vorstellbar, dass ein Rahmen (deinem Profil entnehme ich mal ein Flow) ohne die Einwirkung eines Sturzes einfach so verbiegt.
Aber wenn es nicht allzu schlimm ist, kann man es sicher wieder hinbiegen. Geh doch einfach mal zu einem kompetenten Händler (am besten zu dem, bei dem du es gekauft hast), lass ihn die Sache begutachten und ihr werdet zu einer Lösung kommen!
Bist du zeitlich betrachtet überhaupt noch in der Garantiefrist?

FLO


----------



## sashka (9. Oktober 2006)

das bike hab' ich im Mai 2005 gekauft, sollte also noch Garantie drauf sein...


----------



## Redking (9. Oktober 2006)

Also gegen das vorsichtige einmalige zurück biegen spricht nichts dagegen.

Zudem wie der Hinterbau schief geworden ist, wird es nur Mutmaßungen von uns geben können. Aus was für Höhen springst du? Und selbst wenn du noch heil runter kommst heißt es noch lange nicht das du wirklich sauber gelandet bist.
Wenn wirklich nichts, egal wann mit dem Rad passiert ist, ist es ärgerlich.
Falls in dem einem Jahr irgendwann mal ein Sturz war, können sich die Folgen auch erst nach einem härteren Einsatz zeigen.

Gut ich will hier nichts unterstellen. Ist auf jeden Fall nicht gut das der Rahmen nun schief ist!

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## sashka (9. Oktober 2006)

kennst du den winterberger downhill!? dort springe ich alles, ausser 2 sprüngen oder so... das höchste ist also vielleicht 1/2 meter, das sollte der rahmen doch eigentlich aushalten ohne zu verbiegen. Wenn ich ihn jetzt wieder zurückbiege und er dann wieder verbiegt (wenns jetzt von unsauberen landungen kommen sollte, dann wäre die wahrschienlichkeit, das er wieder verbiegt ja nicht gering), was soll ich dann machen!? so oft wieder zurückbiegen, bis er "endlich" bricht!? Irgendwie hab' ich mir das alles ein wenig anders vorgestellt bei einem Rad mit dem Preis.... hätt' ich jetz' 'nen ragazzi, würd ich mich ja nicht beschweren, da kauft man sich einfach nen neues, wenn das alte kaputt ist, aber ich hab' nicht alle paar Monate mal eben 2000 euro übrig...


----------



## LuisWoo (9. Oktober 2006)

Ist jetzt der Hinterbau verbogen oder nur das Teil vom Ausfallende, an dem selbiges angeschraubt ist?
Du bist halt bei einer Landung mit dem Schaltwerk wo gegen geknallt...
passiert schon mal.... was ein Rad aushalten soll und was nicht ist immer schwer zu definieren. Der eine will im 90° Winkel an die Wand fahren und sagt das muss das Rad aushalten.
Wie dem auch sei, ein verbogenes Ausfallende lässt sich von einem guten Mechaniker ohne weiteres wieder zurückbiegen, war wie oben schon erwähnt früher gängige Praxis. Und sofern keine Rissbildung zu sehen ist lässt sich's dann problemlos weiterfahren. Es wird schon keine 90° wegstehen....
Im übrigen kann Dir das mit jedem Rad passieren. Egal was auf dem Rahmen steht. Aluminium hat für jeden Hersteller dieselbe Zugfestigkeit. 
Und sollte der ganze Hinterbau wegknicken, keine Sorge, das merkst du dann schon. Dann solltest du dir allerdings ein Rad entsprechend dem Einsatz kaufen.
Das Flow FS ist schliesslich kein RMX.... 
Hin und her biegt sich bei Landungen nichts. Entweder es hält oder es verformt sich dauerhaft.  Jeder Krug knallt so lange gegen den Brunnen bis er bricht ;-)
Und einfach mal probieren, sauber zu landen!

Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Osti (9. Oktober 2006)

so Sachen verbiegen halt mal. Das wird auch kaum von einem anderen Hersteller als Garantiefall gewertet. Habe mir selbst schon mal nen komplettes Ausfallende verbogen (auch ohne bewussten Sturz oder so), habs richten lassen und es ist wieder verbogen. Habe dann ein Saint-Schaltwerk verbaut. Das wird mit der Achse verschraubt, da kann dann nix mehr verbiegen oder abreissen.... seitdem ist Ruhe.


----------



## Redking (9. Oktober 2006)

sashka schrieb:


> kennst du den winterberger downhill!? dort springe ich alles, ausser 2 sprüngen oder so... das höchste ist also vielleicht 1/2 meter, das sollte der rahmen doch eigentlich aushalten ohne zu verbiegen. Wenn ich ihn jetzt wieder zurückbiege und er dann wieder verbiegt (wenns jetzt von unsauberen landungen kommen sollte, dann wäre die wahrschienlichkeit, das er wieder verbiegt ja nicht gering), was soll ich dann machen!? so oft wieder zurückbiegen, bis er "endlich" bricht!? Irgendwie hab' ich mir das alles ein wenig anders vorgestellt bei einem Rad mit dem Preis.... hätt' ich jetz' 'nen ragazzi, würd ich mich ja nicht beschweren, da kauft man sich einfach nen neues, wenn das alte kaputt ist, aber ich hab' nicht alle paar Monate mal eben 2000 euro übrig...




Nur vor dem Umbau! 
Klar mein Speiseeis hätte auch halten sollen und ist aber gerissen. Hatte ich mir auch anders vorgestellt für 2700. 
Achso mein schiefes Hinterrad ist auch kein Garantiefall obwohl ein Switch LR 1,20 m Drops aushalten sollte.


Mensch klar ist das es nicht verbiegen soll. Passiert halt dann doch schon mal.
Wie schon gesagt es ist verdammt ärgerlich aber schmeißt du jetzt den Rahmen deswegen weg. Lass es richten und wenn der Rahmen bricht ist es dann eher ein Garantiefall. 
Vielleicht hilft dir die Lösung wie Sie Osti beschreibt.
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Dome_2001 (10. Oktober 2006)

Ich habe an meine New Slayer dieses Jahr auch bereits mein Ausfallende verborgen, bin dann zum meinem Händler (F. Kimmerle) und der hat es wieder gerade gebogen. Im gleichen Zug habe ich mir für die Zukunft noch einen "Hanger Banger" gekauft und seit dem ist Ruhe!! Muss ja nicht gleich das Saint-Schaltwerk sein. Geht auch etwas billiger.

Und zum Thema Garantieleistung kann ich nur sagen, egal was Du Dir kaufst und von wem Du es Dir kaufst, die Support Leistungen sind grundsätzlich nciht mehr das was Sie mal waren .... das ist leider inzwischen so, aber ändern kann man da sicherlich nichts mehr. Freundlich und zuvorkommend erreicht man doch am meisten.


----------

